# Take this quick survey on e-cigarettes; E cigarettes: what do you think?



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

http://www.news24.com/Multimedia/South-Africa/E-cigarettes-what-do-you-think-20141013

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Yip, completed that survey this morning. A must for all members to promote our cause.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan (13/10/14)

Done

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Done


----------



## K_klops (13/10/14)

Done


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/14)

Done


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

done


----------



## BooRad (13/10/14)

Done


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

Done

oh and this is for news24 for publishing that crap article ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/10/14)

DDone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

TylerDone! Love short surveys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Rellik (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/10/14)

done


----------



## Wesley (14/10/14)

Done!


----------



## Gizmo (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Riaz (14/10/14)

is the survey off the website?

i cant seem to see it


----------



## Riaz (14/10/14)

Riaz said:


> is the survey off the website?
> 
> i cant seem to see it


never mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Matuka (14/10/14)

Done!


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

Done and dusted


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

Done.


----------



## johan (14/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## The Golf (14/10/14)

DONE.

So should vaping be allowed in public places and restaurants. Ok considering many of us blow clouds, do you consider ppl around you? do you do a bit of stealth vaping. Is it ok if ppl are eating eating and you vaping next to them


----------



## GerharddP (14/10/14)

Cant seem to find the survey.


----------



## vaalboy (14/10/14)

If you access the survey from multiple devices you can take it more than once - Ive completed 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> If you access the survey from multiple devices you can take it more than once - Ive completed 3


I've done 2 now


----------



## Metal Liz (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/10/14)

Done again off mobile.

Not many options or room for comments on some questions which does not allow for reflecting the true opinions of some vapers. Yes for restaurant and yes for public spaces could surely not help the cause and could be construed as downright selfish.

Personally, I don't mind smokers. I would however not move my family to a restaurant's smoking section just because I want to vape. That would be inconsiderate of me and needless to say, I would be in the dog box straight away with HRH.
I am also not cool with vaping right next to where non-smokers are stuffing their faces, especially in enclosed areas. Outside I couldn't give a hoot, as there is plenty of fresh air all around for everyone to breathe.

So if i don't like my neighbour's hint of garlic from his snails starter, or the strong vinegar smell off of his laaitie's plate of chips, do I whip out my vape and 'fight back' with mingling my own hints of vanilla, banana and peanut or menthol in the air ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stochastic (14/10/14)

Done.


----------



## RoSsIkId (14/10/14)

Deed eeeeeet


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

done


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/14)

Done...
My Question is this: Why is there no option for a kit of 10 grand plus? Had to select the R1000+ option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## shabbar (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## bjorncoetsee (14/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> http://www.news24.com/Multimedia/South-Africa/E-cigarettes-what-do-you-think-20141013


Done


----------



## Riddle (14/10/14)

Done


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

Did it a while back when the thread was started


----------



## JB1987 (15/10/14)

Done


----------



## Gordac (15/10/14)

done and dusted


----------



## BhavZ (15/10/14)

Done


----------

